# The Art of Stance



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this technically is Stance, stance isnt a type of car its the attitude it portrays based on the how the car sits. 
















problem is its not Flush Stanced and they dont make stretch walls bigger than 14s and have somewhat gotten expensive lately. a cat in japan told me to grind my tires by hand, its a pain in the ass ive tried it already so i got lazy and made this.
























i use 2 types of files a really coarse and really smooth(finishing)








basically just stretch the tire over the plug and cut them at a 45 deg.(personal preference) the one on the left is finished the one in front is rough cut
















Flush,(i shaved the inside of the fender)
















they do camber a little different than we do they actually flat spot the tire to get their camber to keep the model low its up to you if you wanna do that.

the next tip will be Barreling.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

interesting...I would have thlought to do that on the inside edge to get the aggressive camber


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

drnitrus said:


> interesting...I would have thlought to do that on the inside edge to get the aggressive camber


i love stretchwalls :biggrin: i wouldnt do that to a set of R34 tires. i have but then you see the cut around the tire and it looks like its running slicks, flat spotting is less of a headache and you save most of the tire thread.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i figured i got nothing to loose on this car so i tried the flatspot trick and it came out bad ass both tires have equal camber and theyre flat instead of looking like theyre riding on just edges


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so you made the tires work....i wanna know how this works mechanically on a 1:1?! i've seen em in action and its crazy wierd to see a car run down the road like that!! its like a body dropped truck rollin by like OMG!!!, but really its a sedan stanced out like a muther like...WTF?!.... did you see the vid i posted for you from my lil bro on the ?mercedes? that was stanced front and back?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice Job ESO ! CLean and clear pics really help the how to GREAT JOB !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so you made the tires work....i wanna know how this works mechanically on a 1:1?! i've seen em in action and its crazy wierd to see a car run down the road like that!! its like a body dropped truck rollin by like OMG!!!, but really its a sedan stanced out like a muther like...WTF?!.... did you see the vid i posted for you from my lil bro on the ?mercedes? that was stanced front and back?!


i saw the vid, dude told me they do some serious mods to get that camber, cutting the strut towers and leaning them in is a majority of the scene other cats fabricate new half shafts, control arms, and linkages.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Nice Job ESO ! CLean and clear pics really help the how to GREAT JOB !


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dude from japans model no shaved sidewalls but the tires were flat spotted


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

oh damn camber kit.lol.nice.I'm not big on the import scene but my homie here at work has a badass hatch civic & takes much pride in his ride.He bought some spoon seats the other day for 1600 each.3200 for two seats,hell no.I'm sticking to low lows.lol.Hondas break the bank.but my homie is always showing me the honda stuff especially parts.This is the only reason I said camber kit,my bad for taking up space on here wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool how to !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Some new shit I gotta try! Good lookin' out!* :h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did some more work while i painted 25 cent hustle
generally this doesnt bother me when theyre painted black but it makes the car fell smaller than it really is








so i cut them off










now onto Barreling
its basically making a deeper dish wheel this is kinda easy on its own. the method i use is i molded and casted a shitload of resin rings and trim them to fit as needed. most cats aint as lucky the other trick to this is flat stock styrene massaged over a edge i dont have anything thin to show you how its done but .5 styrene is the shit you wanna work with 1mm is too thick and its a bitch to roll into a circle and looks like ass when done.easiest way is someone did was cutting the back of the rim and mounting it in the front
















its good for when youre broke and you like the stock wheels if they were just a little deeper









just setting the pace








it looks good but its still not sitting right
time to shave the inside of the fender
























the other picture didnt come out but theres a .7mm thickness between the inside and outside of the body i got rid of it to make it more flush, i did the same trick on a 240z. my tires are actually gonna be against the body with the wheel well resting on the lip of the rim.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna try some of this stuff.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sticker bomb dude gave me a bunch of pictures, he was also very clear on not selling these for profit


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> sticker bomb dude gave me a bunch of pictures, he was also very clear on not selling these for profit



I need to do a hood with these.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

different car but i thinking of shooting this color on the aristo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sticker bomb


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn this is fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!it's like the hellaflush look rite...Plz post more cars you done like this


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its the first of its kind on my shelf


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> Sticker bomb


how much?????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not selling im gonna post a pdf file of it in a few days so yall can print it yourselves.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok tight work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'ma take it to Kinko's and make my own decals with it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> I'ma take it to Kinko's and make my own decals with it.


kinkos can make decals?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*They'll print out your design on paper you provide. Keeps you from screwing up your own printer or if you're like me, you HAVE no printer. Lol.*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> *They'll print out your design on paper you provide. Keeps you from screwing up your own printer or if you're like me, you HAVE no printer. Lol.*


on a laser or a just a inkjet?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Laser.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> dude from japans model no shaved sidewalls but the tires were flat spotted


 LET ME KNOW WHERE CAN I BUY SOME WHEELS LIKE THESE?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

87regal305 said:


> LET ME KNOW WHERE CAN I BUY SOME WHEELS LIKE THESE?


theyre modified aoshimas not sure of the name of the wheels


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

some more fat lacing will be done after paint


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sprayed a second coat with testors candy red mixed in a lot happier now.


----------

